# Lovecraft Country S01E09 "Rewind 1921" OAD 10/11/2020



## Steveknj

I thought this was the best episode of the whole series. What a ride!! Lots of reveals about Tic's family background. Can't wait for the finale to see how it plays out.

Interesting that they said in the preview "Season Finale" rather than series finale. So this isn't a one off mini-series?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And people who said that previous episodes didn't connect...well, they're certainly connecting now!

I don't think it was ever billed as a mini-series...


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And people who said that previous episodes didn't connect...well, they're certainly connecting now!
> 
> I don't think it was ever billed as a mini-series...


For sure. This episode reminded me of the end of any season of Game of Thrones, where so much action happens in the penultimate episode and things start to make sense. Then the last episode (hopefully) will tie up the loose ends.

I don't know why I assumed this was a mini-series? Maybe because it was based on a book (but I am not aware if this is a series of books). If there's a season 2 it will be interesting to see what they do with these characters.


----------



## gchance

I absolutely agree that this was the best episode of the season, but ALL those other episodes were required, bits of each were used here. My 18yo son was watching with us because he was ill (he hadn't seen the rest of the series leading up), and I found myself giving a giant infodump to him so he would understand what was going on. Montrose being gay, the Tulsa massacre (which he insists he learned about in school), Hippolyta operating the multiverse machine, the Book of Names, George, the magic-wielding cops. I think the only thing not referred back to was Tic's Korean girlfriend.

And there's one more. It hasn't been billed as a limited series, but it also hasn't been renewed yet.

Lovecraft Country season 2: Should we expect a renewal to happen?


----------



## madscientist

Loved this one. I found it very odd that they just left Ji-Ah completely out of the plot. Have we even seen her since the scene at the dining room table? Is she still sitting there? Did she just disappear? Should we anticipate her having something to do in the finale?

I'm torn by the "season finale" statement. On the one hand, this is a great show with great actors and an interesting premise and so of course I'd like to see more. On the other hand, I really like it when there's a definite end and the writers etc. have to focus and come to a real conclusion rather than leaving cliffhangers and unresolved plot lines. For example Fargo is great this way.

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## trainman

Article about the aria heard in this episode, as well as some other info about the music scoring:

To remember Tulsa, 'Lovecraft Country' went the extra mile: writing an opera


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HBO seems very dedicated to reminding America about Tulsa...


(I know, it's just a coincidence. Still...)


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> HBO seems very dedicated to reminding America about Tulsa...
> 
> (I know, it's just a coincidence. Still...)


Yep, that's two series in the past year. And until Watchman, I knew very little about it. Now I know plenty.


----------



## gchance

If Michael K. Williams doesn't get an Emmy, I'll be shocked.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> If Michael K. Williams doesn't get an Emmy, I'll be shocked.


I've seen him in other parts where he was much better than this part. His work in Boardwalk Empire was better for example.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> If Michael K. Williams doesn't get an Emmy, I'll be shocked.


Probably a lifetime achievement award (i.e., giving it to him because he's been so good so long without ever winning).


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> I've seen him in other parts where he was much better than this part. His work in Boardwalk Empire was better for example.


Overall you're right, but in this particular part, in this particular episode, he was just a ball of emotion. In earlier episodes I thought he was underutilized really, until this one. And obviously there was a reason for it.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Probably a lifetime achievement award (i.e., giving it to him because he's been so good so long without ever winning).


I do agree there Rob, I actually thought he got an Emmy for The Wire.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Yep, that's two series in the past year. And until Watchman, I knew very little about it. Now I know plenty.


I'd never heard about the Tulsa riots until Watchmen. And my dad was from Tulsa, and we used to visit when I was a kid.


----------



## gchance

astrohip said:


> I'd never heard about the Tulsa riots until Watchmen. And my dad was from Tulsa, and we used to visit when I was a kid.


Mine was from Ardmore, which is at least 3 hours away, but you would think they'd be aware. Then again, my family has their racist tendencies so that could have something to do with it.

I don't know if it was shared here in Watchmen threads, but here's a fabulous outline that The Atlantic did that I share whenever possible.

The Massacre of Black Wall Street


----------



## Tony_T

Not related (except for what I didn’t know), but I didn’t know about the 1891 New Orleans Lynching, one of the largest single mass lynchings in American history, until yesterday.


----------



## astrohip

gchance said:


> Mine was from Ardmore, which is at least 3 hours away, but you would think they'd be aware. Then again, my family has their racist tendencies so that could have something to do with it.


I don't know that he was or wasn't aware, it never came up. I'm just saying I wasn't aware. My father didn't have a racist bone in his body.


----------



## gchance

astrohip said:


> I don't know that he was or wasn't aware, it never came up. I'm just saying I wasn't aware. My father didn't have a racist bone in his body.


My parents would tell you they weren't racist, but it was ever-present. Things like my mother telling me we moved from our little town because she didn't want her daughter to have little brown babies. Or my father having little racist nicknames for people he would meet. That said, my area has been racist as a community going back to before my father moved here in the late 40s. It's much better now obviously but it still lingers. Directly behind my house is a creek called Jack Slough, but my father always called it N****r Jack Slough, and it's actually labeled that in early maps of the area. I've read it was a civil war era name, which surprises me because I didn't realize people were coming out west during the war.


----------



## cheesesteak

This was a powerful episode and the best of them all.

Christina's rivalry with the police Captain seems like a thread that could have been expanded upon before he was killed.

I don't remember when I first learned of the Tulsa massacre. It was before Watchmen but only by a couple of years. They did a pretty thorough job of erasing that from American history. I remember being astonished that they not only burned down the black neighborhood but they dropped bombs on it from an airplane. Insane.


----------



## gchance

cheesesteak said:


> I remember being astonished that they not only burned down the black neighborhood but they dropped bombs on it from an airplane. Insane.


And managed to keep it secret for umpteen years!


----------

